# Some advice!



## j.wojtography (Apr 28, 2014)

Hey guys,

I am new to the forum and didnt know where exactly to post this question. But several years ago i was very into photography, and than with work and life and all, the hobby had slipped between my fingers. Now i am back it, and harder than ever. I forgot how much I love going out just to shoot. Its really an amazing hobby. Now i was wondering if anyone who has a moment or two can critique my shots? Anything that sticks out, some constructive critisism anything! thanks in advance guys!!

https://www.flickr.com/photos/124002119@N03/

Thanks again!


----------



## Derrel (Apr 28, 2014)

Maybe cut the saturation down a bit...the majority of shots you have appear a bit overly saturated. Otherwise, continue to learn about compositional techniques and theories, and keep on going to places, and keep on shooting photos. There are not a whole "lot" of images there to critique, and the only thing I see is the tendency toward a bit over the top on the saturation, which is something many beginning digital processors tend to do. With a bit of luck, we might have some decent weather soon, so, plenty of photo opportunities in May, June, July, and August.


----------



## j.wojtography (Apr 28, 2014)

Thank you very much!


----------

